#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  ook toe aan een keratine behandeling???

## bnitouzine_meid

Weet jij ook geen raad meer met je haar. 
Ben jij je golvend, gekruld en pluizerig haar zat? Dan is onze keratine behandeling echt iets voor jouw. Maak een afspraak om deze behandeling onder te gaan. Je gaat er gegarandeerd geen spijt van krijgen.
.
Voor- en nadelen van een keratine behandeling:
Voordelen van een keratine behandeling:
* Herstelende haarcellen
* Voedend voor het haar
* Zacht haar
* Glanzend haar
* Pluisvrij haar
* Stijl haar
* Makkelijk handelbaar haar
* Zelfs bestemd tegen Hollandse regenbui
* Geschikt voor alle haartypen
* 3 tot 5 maanden plezier
De nadelen van een keratine behandeling:
* Behandeling duurt ongeveer 3 uur.
* Je mag het haar na de behandeling 3 dagen niet wassen.
prijslijst Keratine behandeling
kort haar 65 euro
schouderlengte 80 euro
lang haar 100 euro
zeer lang haar 130 euro
heel dik haar toeslag 20 euro
telefoonnummer 0684064455

----------


## Nice girl34

Waar zit jij? Het lijkt mij wel wat

----------


## indisch-1990

interessant ! lijkt me ook wel wat

----------


## zonnebloem82

sinds wanneer zijn chemicalin *een voeding* voor je haar?

----------


## Ladynora

Zie mijn facebook pagina Keratine Amsterdam

keratine behandeling is een wereldwijd bekende en revolutionaire styling behandeling. Onze exclusieve formule is rijk aan witte klei, cacao olie en mineralen en zorgt ervoor dat de natuurlijke schoonheid van het haar wordt hersteld en het volume van het haar drastisch wordt verminderd.
- volume verminderd drastisch, het haar wordt steil;
- herstelt en hydrateert;
- straightening effect van 60% tot en met 100%
- niet schadelijk voor het haar (dus geen chemische haar straightening)


De werkzame ingredinten die het haar voeden en hydrateren zorgen voor herstel met heerlijk zacht, glad en glanzend haar als resultaat. Afhankelijk van haartype en haarstijl is er na de eerste behandeling al sprake van een straightening effect van 60% tot en met 100% voor een duur van 3 tot 5 maanden.

Keratin Treatment is ontwikkeld om het haar te herstellen, te hydrateren en steil te maken. Hiermee wordt de gehydrolyseerde keratine ingebracht in het haar. Daarnaast is de keratine behandeling rijk aan jojoba-olie, tarwekiemen, penthanol, witte klei, cocoa butter, KEM3 Complex en mineralen

De kosten voor een keratine behandeling €100,- ongeacht de lengte of dikte van het haar.

----------


## Nice girl34

> Zie mijn facebook pagina Keratine Amsterdam
> 
> keratine behandeling is een wereldwijd bekende en revolutionaire styling behandeling. Onze exclusieve formule is rijk aan witte klei, cacao olie en mineralen en zorgt ervoor dat de natuurlijke schoonheid van het haar wordt hersteld en het volume van het haar drastisch wordt verminderd.
> - volume verminderd drastisch, het haar wordt steil;
> - herstelt en hydrateert;
> - straightening effect van 60% tot en met 100%
> - niet schadelijk voor het haar (dus geen chemische haar straightening)
> 
> 
> ...



Dankjewel Lady Nora

----------

